# Lowered 240sx rubbing in wheel well!



## Gilboyto (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey guys, new to the forum I was checkin it out and I must say, I am impressed! 

I have quite a few plans for my car, but I wont post anything unless someone actually wants to read it haha!

Anyways, I do have a problem with my car in a sort. I actually purchased it about 3 months ago from someone who had it completely un-molested. Since then I have put JIC Magic FLT-A2 coilovers on it, lowered the damn thing about 2" or so it seems. I have also put on Momo Corse RPM 17" wheels with 225/45ZR/17 Nitto Neo Gen tires on it, along with an Energy Suspension poly bushing kit. Since then, the front is low enough that when I take a 90 degree turn at say, around 35 mph, my tire scrapes the wheel well.
Im not talking about the fender itself, but at the top of the wheel well there is this seam that runs down, its hitting that... Is that something that is safe to bend in or cut out if needed? 

I dont have pictures currently on my computer, but I just took some with my camera. I just moved so I need to find a few cables before I can post them up. Any help or information that can point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

If your coilovers are adjustable, then maybe you can raise the front up about 1/2" or else you can modify the inner fender well. It's safe enough to modify it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they had this issue in sport compact car before. the best fix is to cut the seam out and then reweld it smooth. you could try hammering it flat but for now, just lift it back up a smidge.


----------



## Gilboyto (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok cool, I wasnt sure if that tab thing was safe enough to cut or bend or anything like that because it seemed like it had a couple tiny tack welds on it, but Im not quite sure if thats right.

I thought about adjusting the coilovers, but the height that its at right now looks awesome on the car. I measured the distance from the ground to the top of the outside fender rounding and I belive its like 26-28 inches from the ground, I dont know how low that is compared to others.


----------



## Gilboyto (Sep 8, 2006)

So if I did cut that out, it obviously wouldnt be safe to drive then? haha my brother has a welder Im sure that we could do it this weekend, any ideas on what is the best to use to cut it out?


----------

